# Problem with Cable Modem not connecting to Internet



## janabanana (Mar 12, 2008)

*Problem with Computer Not Recognizing Motorola Surfboard Cable Modem*

Hi guys. I am having a problem with my computer all of the sudden not recognizing my Motorola Surfboard Cable Modem. It started happening the day before yesterday. I went on the internet, it was working fine. Then I hooked up my T-Mobile Wing to transfer some songs on to it from my computer using Active Sync. After that I tried getting back on the computer and that's when I had no internet connection. I reset the modem and even did the installation process again with the set-up cd that the modem came with. The installation process keeps coming up with an error, telling me my computer can not find my modem. I know the modem is working fine because I have Vonage phone service which runs through my cable modem and that is still working. Any help would be greatly appreciated ! Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages. If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

